# Booster nella fascia 12-39 non ha portato benefici



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

*I dati ISS evidenziano che nella fascia di età 12-39 anni non ci siano stati benefici con la terza dose.*

Il virologo Broccolo dell'università di Milano commenta così a Quarta Repubblica:

"*Nella fascia 12-39 anni si osserva che i boosterizzati negli ultimi tre report dell’Istituto Superiore di Sanità si ospedalizzano di più rispetto alle persone vaccinate con solo due dosi
Tra dicembre e gennaio, se ogni 100mila individui con terza dose finivano in ospedale in 27-28, per quelli con due dosi da oltre 4 mesi il dato si fermava a 24-26 ogni 100mila persone. 

Il boosterizzato non ha un beneficio, almeno tra i giovani.*

La prima domanda che mi sono posto è come mai questa osservazione la si vede in questo particolare sottogruppo e non negli anziani?

Una ipotesi è che i ragazzi sono quelli che hanno fatto delle vaccinazioni più ravvicinate rispetto ai 60-70enni e la letteratura di quest’ultima settimana ci dice che il booster non ha un’efficacia nella protezione dall’infezione, ma anche dalla malattia, nel paziente naive, che cioè non è stato infettato

*La vaccinazione è stata assolutamente utile nella lotta alla pandemia, ma il green pass rischia di portarci a fare molti booster.*
E bisogna dunque valutarne bene l’utilità.

Perché nella fascia 12-39 anni non c’è un beneficio?
* La letteratura ci dice che dosi ravvicinate portano a un fenomeno di anergia. In sostanza il sistema immunitario entra in un meccanismo di tolleranza e continuando ad essere stimolato inizia a non rispondere a quell’antigene: tre dosi ravvicinate non si erano mai fatte nella storia della vaccinazione

Nella fascia 12-39 l’avrei fatta solo ai pazienti fragili *

Francamente, vi sto dando una risposta molto sincera.
*È uscita una ricerca che dimostra proprio questo: il booster non ha senso fatto nei guariti. *
Un’altra popolazione che non prendiamo mai in considerazione: *il guarito deve essere selezionato per un booster, dobbiamo valutare chi vaccinare e non boosterizzare ad occhi chiusi. *
Che è quello che stiamo facendo in questo momento”.


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

da inoculato a inculato è presto detto...

il passaggio più inquientante è "tre dosi così ravvicinate mai fatte nella storia"

milioni di persone, aggiungendo anche i guariti, come sperimentazione di massa


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Interessante, dice cose che praticamente sono talmente logiche che anche un bambino capirebbe, tranne i nazivax…


----------



## __king george__ (16 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *da inoculato a inculato è presto detto...*
> 
> il passaggio più inquientante è "tre dosi così ravvicinate mai fatte nella storia"
> 
> milioni di persone, aggiungendo anche i guariti, come sperimentazione di massa


aahahahaha questa era buona...


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Come ampiamente detto, hanno fatto le cose completamente a pene di segugio senza nemmeno un fondamento logico e SCIENTIFICO. Tra qualche anno si sapranno più cose e l’evidente figuraccia sarà palese…


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Interessante, dice cose che praticamente sono talmente logiche che anche un bambino capirebbe, tranne i nazivax…


sono i dati pubblici dell'ISS, semmai ci si dovrebbe chiedere perchè fare finta di niente da giorni e solo uno che ne parla
un professore ricercatore pro vaccini eh come loro, non un alternativo

forse alla gente va bene così, illudendosi che le problematiche post vaccinazione capitino sempre agli altri, perchè pensa ingenuamente che per un po' di tempo verrà lasciata in pace...

per l'ennesima volta i giovani sono stati sacrificati all'altare dei vecchi in Italia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente detto, hanno fatto le cose completamente a pene di segugio senza nemmeno un fondamento logico e SCIENTIFICO. Tra qualche anno si sapranno più cose e l’evidente figuraccia sarà palese…



E tutti ripeteranno il classico mantra "eh, ma si sapeva"


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono i dati pubblici dell'ISS, semmai ci si dovrebbe chiedere perchè fare finta di niente da giorni e solo uno che ne parla
> un professore ricercatore pro vaccini eh come loro, non un alternativo
> 
> forse alla gente va bene così, illudendosi che le problematiche post vaccinazione capitino sempre agli altri, perchè pensa ingenuamente che per un po' di tempo verrà lasciata in pace...
> ...


Impeccabile. 
da noi si gioca solo a far finta di nulla tanti i boccaloni accettano tutto..


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E tutti ripeteranno il classico mantra "eh, ma si sapeva"


Beh ovvio il “si sapeva” è bellissimo 
Classicamente usato per evitare ulteriori figure di M


----------



## Raryof (16 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente detto, hanno fatto le cose completamente a pene di segugio senza nemmeno un fondamento logico e SCIENTIFICO. Tra qualche anno si sapranno più cose e l’evidente figuraccia sarà palese…


Ma questo si sapeva, cioè i vaccini non sono serviti a nulla a parte mantenere viva la pandemia e il terrore, più vaccinati più rischi di nuove varianti e vaccini che man mano sono diventati obsoleti, infatti la conferma dell'inutilità di tutto questo e della sperimentazione malsana che è stata fatta è proprio l'aver portato avanti un percorso a pene di segugio, ben consci di avere tra le mani vaccini obsoleti dopo pochi mesi e quindi inutili, fatti su fasce non a rischio che però hanno fatto veicolare il virus, troppo grande il bizniz, troppo, c'è in gioco ben altro, la digitalizzazione forzata in tutte le attività ma non di quelle utili, di quelle inutili e controllanti, ma senza avere lo strumento vaccino quando mai si sarebbe potuti arrivare a certe restrizioni? ma col vaccino secondo voi è normale essere messi peggio rispetto al pre green pass? cioè lo capite anche voi che di sanitario c'è ben poco, che la tensione non è stata alleggerita proprio grazie alla coercizione totale fatta su persone che sono state obbligate a fare un trattamento sanitario, la pandemia oltre a dover fare delle morti doveva portare ai vaccini per tutti, nient'altro, del virus che poi becca male solo alcune fasce (come è sempre stato) non frega niente a nessuno, anzi, è oro, lo dimostrano i finanziamenti alle strutture con malati covid, finché c'è il virus c'è il vaccino, non esiste il completamento di una sanificazione mondiale, esiste solo la malattia che viene mantenuta in vita e la cura che non cura e non previene nulla, poi coi virus sarà semplice mantenere in vita la faccenda, i virus circoleranno sempre, ma prima l'immunità di gregge veniva raggiunta senza tracciamento e senza terrorizzare la gente, la gente stava male? a letto, aveva il raffreddore? andava a lavorare o a scuola, ma in quel mondo lì i vaccini chi se li sarebbe fatti? chi non rischiava e non rischia nulla nemmeno oggi?
A me dà fastidio perché purtroppo ogni volta che tornerà il freddo ci sarà il terrore, tracciamento, quarantene, hanno disabituato la gente a convivere con i virus, hanno vomitato su 100 anni di progresso sociale, ma quanto potrà durare? perché io non sarei disposto a farmi nemmeno un vaccino all'anno, MAI, a maggior ragione se devo prendere di petto un'influenza che per me è raffreddore che non so quando arriverà e magari in estate per essere libero d'inverno, a tutto c'è un limite.
Volete che la pandemia finisca? non vaccinatevi, è semplice, questo schifo finirà quando smetteranno di voler vaccinare il mondo intero, quando in realtà la pandemia esiste solo in paesi fintamente democratici che hanno attuato delle dittature sanitarie ben consci di aver ormai perso la faccia da tempo, abbiamo dei sistemi immunitari, li abbiamo tutti, lasciassero fargli il loro lavoro, poi chi sarà in pericolo potrà anche vaccinarsi una volta all'anno ma per fare questo non devi venire a chiedere a me il green pass per andare in posta, è imbarazzante.
La pandemia attuale è innescata, più vaccini più facilità di essere contagiati, più contagiati più gente verrà minacciata e sempre più limitazioni verranno poste in altri ambiti, repeat.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma questo si sapeva, cioè i vaccini non sono serviti a nulla a parte mantenere viva la pandemia e il terrore, più vaccinati più rischi di nuove varianti e vaccini che man mano sono diventati obsoleti, infatti la conferma dell'inutilità di tutto questo e della sperimentazione malsana che è stata fatta è proprio l'aver portato avanti un percorso a pene di segugio, ben consci di avere tra le mani vaccini obsoleti dopo pochi mesi e quindi inutili, fatti su fasce non a rischio che però hanno fatto veicolare il virus, troppo grande il bizniz, troppo, c'è in gioco ben altro, la digitalizzazione forzata in tutte le attività ma non di quelle utili, di quelle inutili e controllanti, ma senza avere lo strumento vaccino quando mai si sarebbe potuti arrivare a certe restrizioni? ma col vaccino secondo voi è normale essere messi peggio rispetto al pre green pass? cioè lo capite anche voi che di sanitario c'è ben poco, che la tensione non è stata alleggerita proprio grazie alla coercizione totale fatta su persone che sono state obbligate a fare un trattamento sanitario, la pandemia oltre a dover fare delle morti doveva portare ai vaccini per tutti, nient'altro, del virus che poi becca male solo alcune fasce (come è sempre stato) non frega niente a nessuno, anzi, è oro, lo dimostrano i finanziamenti alle strutture con malati covid, finché c'è il virus c'è il vaccino, non esiste il completamento di una sanificazione mondiale, esiste solo la malattia che viene mantenuta in vita e la cura che non cura e non previene nulla, poi coi virus sarà semplice mantenere in vita la faccenda, i virus circoleranno sempre, ma prima l'immunità di gregge veniva raggiunta senza tracciamento e senza terrorizzare la gente, la gente stava male? a letto, aveva il raffreddore? andava a lavorare o a scuola, ma in quel mondo lì i vaccini chi se li sarebbe fatti? chi non rischiava e non rischia nulla nemmeno oggi?
> A me dà fastidio perché purtroppo ogni volta che tornerà il freddo ci sarà il terrore, tracciamento, quarantene, hanno disabituato la gente a convivere con i virus, hanno vomitato su 100 anni di progresso sociale, ma quanto potrà durare? perché io non sarei disposto a farmi nemmeno un vaccino all'anno, MAI, a maggior ragione se devo prendere di petto un'influenza che per me è raffreddore che non so quando arriverà e magari in estate per essere libero d'inverno, a tutto c'è un limite.
> Volete che la pandemia finisca? non vaccinatevi, è semplice, questo schifo finirà quando smetteranno di voler vaccinare il mondo intero, quando in realtà la pandemia esiste solo in paesi fintamente democratici che hanno attuato delle dittature sanitarie ben consci di aver ormai perso la faccia da tempo, abbiamo dei sistemi immunitari, li abbiamo tutti, lasciassero fargli il loro lavoro, poi chi sarà in pericolo potrà anche vaccinarsi una volta all'anno ma per fare questo non devi venire a chiedere a me il green pass per andare in posta, è imbarazzante.
> La pandemia attuale è innescata, più vaccini più facilità di essere contagiati, più contagiati più gente verrà minacciata e sempre più limitazioni verranno poste in altri ambiti, repeat.


I vaccini sono serviti, questo per me è innegabile.
Quello che è sbagliato è il modo, la superficialità nel somministrare dosi senza senso, senza fondamento, senza capire cosa si stesse facendo e in che direzione si doveva andare. A me rode il modo “ma si da facciamone una dose, poi due poi tre poi dieci tanto che vuoi possa succedere “. Ecco questo io non tollero


----------



## Raryof (16 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> I vaccini sono serviti, questo per me è innegabile.
> Quello che è sbagliato è il modo, la superficialità nel somministrare dosi senza senso, senza fondamento, senza capire cosa si stesse facendo e in che direzione si doveva andare. A me rode il modo “ma si da facciamone una dose, poi due poi tre poi dieci tanto che vuoi possa succedere “. Ecco questo io non tollero


I vaccini sono serviti ma com'è che nel 2019 e gli anni prima non te li eri mai fatti contro l'influenza? 4 in un anno? non vedo l'utilità, vedo un rischio, quello sì, vedo una manipolazione (anche dei dati) ma a te fare il vaccino o meno non sarebbe cambiato nulla e a bocce ferme non lo avresti mai fatto, quindi sei in qualche maniera stato usato e manipolato, il green pass è stato messo perché tantissima gente era andata a farsi due dosi per chiuderla lì, poi nessuno ha capito una cosa davvero basilare e cioè che si è passati dal contenimento del virus al "prendetelo o morite" se non avete fatto il vaccino, questo per dare 6 mesi di tempo a tanta gente, bella gestione eh? ma come? non andava contenuto? io penso invece che abbiano cercato di portarlo avanti per bene, tutto l'inverno, lo hanno fatto cercando di far passare per molto pericoloso il nuovo virus omicron ergo di naturale, di giusto, c'è stato proprio poco, anche i vaccini che sono stati somministati a pene di segugio pur di arrivare oltre con le restrizioni, con il condizionamento, con i green pass, con l'abuso di potere.
Voglio però capire quando si darà un taglio a questo, come si cercherà di obbligare della gente a farsi la quarta-quinta ad ottobre o magari proprio in estate, come si passerà da pandemia totale a pandemia invernale, con vaccino annuale, magari lo SPLENDIDO monodose, quello migliore, perché UNICO ma con richiamo dopo qualche mese come aveva detto quel tizio, "esperto", agli inizi..
Non vedo un modo, sinceramente, hanno fatto cose a caso forti della debolezza dei vaccini o della loro forza di poter contribuire all'emergenza scatenata da governi pressanti pagati da multinazionali con cui avevano fatto accordi già tanti anni fa, quando il mare era calmo, i governi hanno consegnato i cittadini nelle mani delle case farmaceutiche altrimenti ci sarebbe stata libera scelta, è logico, quando le cose vanno così non c'è l'interesse per la persona ma c'è l'interesse per il soldo facile, vita lunga a quello mica alle persone, vecchiaia ben presto sarà roba per ricchi, mica per gli asini nati negli anni 20 che mangiano l'insalata da 50 anni e non sanno nemmeno accendere un computer con un unico tasto rosso grande sopra....


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I vaccini sono serviti ma com'è che nel 2019 e gli anni prima non te li eri mai fatti contro l'influenza? 4 in un anno? non vedo l'utilità, vedo un rischio, quello sì, vedo una manipolazione (anche dei dati) ma a te fare il vaccino o meno non sarebbe cambiato nulla e a bocce ferme non lo avresti mai fatto, quindi sei in qualche maniera stato usato e manipolato, il green pass è stato messo perché tantissima gente era andata a farsi due dosi per chiuderla lì, poi nessuno ha capito una cosa davvero basilare e cioè che si è passati dal contenimento del virus al "prendetelo o morite" se non avete fatto il vaccino, questo per dare 6 mesi di tempo a tanta gente, bella gestione eh? ma come? non andava contenuto? io penso invece che abbiano cercato di portarlo avanti per bene, tutto l'inverno, lo hanno fatto cercando di far passare per molto pericoloso il nuovo virus omicron ergo di naturale, di giusto, c'è stato proprio poco, anche i vaccini che sono stati somministati a pene di segugio pur di arrivare oltre con le restrizioni, con il condizionamento, con i green pass, con l'abuso di potere.
> Voglio però capire quando si darà un taglio a questo, come si cercherà di obbligare della gente a farsi la quarta-quinta ad ottobre o magari proprio in estate, come si passerà da pandemia totale a pandemia invernale, con vaccino annuale, magari lo SPLENDIDO monodose, quello migliore, perché UNICO ma con richiamo dopo qualche mese come aveva detto quel tizio, "esperto", agli inizi..
> Non vedo un modo, sinceramente, hanno fatto cose a caso forti della debolezza dei vaccini o della loro forza di poter contribuire all'emergenza scatenata da governi pressanti pagati da multinazionali con cui avevano fatto accordi già tanti anni fa, quando il mare era calmo, i governi hanno consegnato i cittadini nelle mani delle case farmaceutiche altrimenti ci sarebbe stata libera scelta, è logico, quando le cose vanno così non c'è l'interesse per la persona ma c'è l'interesse per il soldo facile, vita lunga a quello mica alle persone, vecchiaia ben presto sarà roba per ricchi, mica per gli asini nati negli anni 20 che mangiano l'insalata da 50 anni e non sanno nemmeno accendere un computer con un unico tasto rosso grande sopra....


Il covid non è l’influenza normale e ci ha portato in questo stato di cose. Il vaccino in se va bene ma la presa per i fondelli che ci sta dietro no, non ci sta


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Interessante, dice cose che praticamente sono talmente logiche che anche un bambino capirebbe, tranne i nazivax…


NAZI vax?
Veramente, sta diventando stucchevole accostare i vaccinati ad una determinata corrente estremista responsabile di tragedie storiche...
E poi, onestamente, mi sembrano decisamente più "nazi" i no vax, visto che sottoscorta per minacce gravi e buste con proiettili ci sono i vari Bassetti e prof.ssa Viola, tanto per esempio.
Non mi risulta invece che tra i Paragone & co. ci sia qualcuno scortato.
Tutti leoni da tastiera, dietro uno smartphone o un pc.
Che mondo di mierda.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *I vaccini sono serviti, questo per me è innegabile*.
> Quello che è sbagliato è il modo, la superficialità nel somministrare dosi senza senso, senza fondamento, senza capire cosa si stesse facendo e in che direzione si doveva andare. A me rode il modo “ma si da facciamone una dose, poi due poi tre poi dieci tanto che vuoi possa succedere “. Ecco questo io non tollero



Io in realtà ho dei dubbi, ho idea che questa cosa che siano serviti data per certa serva per non farsi appiccicare l'etichetta di terrapiattista.
Sono passati due anni, il virus si è attenuato per i fatti suoi e i medici che prima curavano con terapie sbagliate facendo aggravare la situazione ora conoscono meglio il virus. In più c'è tutta la situazione organizzativa medico ospedaliera assurda da considerare. I milioni di persone che l'hanno preso e sono diventate più resistenti, mentre i più fragili di tutti sono morti nella prima ondata.


Ora come ora l'idea dell'utilità di questi vaccini mi pare un dogma che non si può discutere. Attenzione, non so se siano serviti in misura importante, ma non do per certo neanche il contrario. Dico che bisognerebbe approfondire considerando tutti i fattori e senza dogmi imposti e narrativa da sostenere. Adesso è semplicemente impossibile sostenere che il vaccino abbia avuto influenza minima nel clima attuale, c'è troppa malafede e interesse a sostenere una tesi per pensare che siano vagliate in maniera imparziale tutte le circostanze e le ipotesi. Prova a immaginare se venisse fuori una roba simile? Già lo vedi adesso la gente incazzata che non vuole togliere il greenpass perché si sono fatti 3 dosi e schiumano di rabbia verso chi non le ha fatte. Figurati se domani viene detto ufficialmente che l'incidenza dei vaccini è minima. E' semplicemente impossibile poterlo dire anche ci fossero evidenze certe.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> NAZI vax?
> Veramente, sta diventando stucchevole accostare i vaccinati ad una determinata corrente estremista responsabile di tragedie storiche...
> E poi, onestamente, mi sembrano decisamente più "nazi" i no vax, visto che sottoscorta per minacce gravi e buste con proiettili ci sono i vari Bassetti e prof.ssa Viola, tanto per esempio.
> Non mi risulta invece che tra i Paragone & co. ci sia qualcuno scortato.
> ...


Io comunque sono vaccinato con 3 dosi quindi sbagli chiesa qui.
E stai tranquillo che come in novax terrapiattisti ci sono i nazivax terrapiattisti. 2 facce della stessa medaglia.
Si è veramente un mondo di mierda perché gente come bassetti e co possono pontificare ********* h24 in tv e ovunque


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io in realtà ho dei dubbi, ho idea che questa cosa che siano serviti data per certa serva per non farsi appiccicare l'etichetta di terrapiattista.
> Sono passati due anni, il virus si è attenuato per i fatti suoi e i medici che prima curavano con terapie sbagliate facendo aggravare la situazione ora conoscono meglio il virus. In più c'è tutta la situazione organizzativa medico ospedaliera assurda da considerare. I milioni di persone che l'hanno preso e sono diventate più resistenti, mentre i più fragili di tutti sono morti nella prima ondata.
> 
> 
> Ora come ora l'idea dell'utilità di questi vaccini mi pare un dogma che non si può discutere. Attenzione, non so se siano serviti in misura importante, ma non do per certo neanche il contrario. Dico che bisognerebbe approfondire considerando tutti i fattori e senza dogmi imposti e narrativa da sostenere. Adesso è semplicemente impossibile sostenere che il vaccino abbia avuto influenza minima nel clima attuale, c'è troppa malafede e interesse a sostenere una tesi per pensare che siano vagliate in maniera imparziale tutte le circostanze e le ipotesi. Prova a immaginare se venisse fuori una roba simile? Già lo vedi adesso la gente incazzata che non vuole togliere il greenpass perché si sono fatti 3 dosi e schiumano di rabbia verso chi non le ha fatte. Figurati se domani viene detto ufficialmente che l'incidenza dei vaccini è minima. E' semplicemente impossibile poterlo dire anche ci fossero evidenze certe.


Ormai mi conosci, sai come ragiono. Io non ho mai paura di dire cosa penso. Il vaccino è servito questo è pacifico. Che poi l’attenuazione del virus sia una concausa di fattori io non ho dubbi ma dire che il vaccino non funziona è anche l’alibi di chi non vuole vaccinarsi e ha anche i suoi motivi eh. Ma non si può dire non funzioni


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ormai mi conosci, sai come ragiono. Io non ho mai paura di dire cosa penso. Il vaccino è servito questo è pacifico. Che poi l’attenuazione del virus sia una concausa di fattori io non ho dubbi ma dire che il vaccino non funziona è anche l’alibi di chi non vuole vaccinarsi e ha anche i suoi motivi eh. Ma non si può dire non funzioni


Il vaccino ha funzionato, ma bisognava chiuderla lì dopo 2 dosi. Così è una farsa


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il vaccino ha funzionato, ma bisognava chiuderla lì dopo 2 dosi. Così è una farsa


Assolutamente si. Così doveva essere


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma questo si sapeva, cioè i vaccini non sono serviti a nulla a parte mantenere viva la pandemia e il terrore, più vaccinati più rischi di nuove varianti e vaccini che man mano sono diventati obsoleti, infatti la conferma dell'inutilità di tutto questo e della sperimentazione malsana che è stata fatta è proprio l'aver portato avanti un percorso a pene di segugio, ben consci di avere tra le mani vaccini obsoleti dopo pochi mesi e quindi inutili, fatti su fasce non a rischio che però hanno fatto veicolare il virus, troppo grande il bizniz, troppo, c'è in gioco ben altro, la digitalizzazione forzata in tutte le attività ma non di quelle utili, di quelle inutili e controllanti, ma senza avere lo strumento vaccino quando mai si sarebbe potuti arrivare a certe restrizioni? ma col vaccino secondo voi è normale essere messi peggio rispetto al pre green pass? cioè lo capite anche voi che di sanitario c'è ben poco, che la tensione non è stata alleggerita proprio grazie alla coercizione totale fatta su persone che sono state obbligate a fare un trattamento sanitario, la pandemia oltre a dover fare delle morti doveva portare ai vaccini per tutti, nient'altro, del virus che poi becca male solo alcune fasce (come è sempre stato) non frega niente a nessuno, anzi, è oro, lo dimostrano i finanziamenti alle strutture con malati covid, finché c'è il virus c'è il vaccino, non esiste il completamento di una sanificazione mondiale, esiste solo la malattia che viene mantenuta in vita e la cura che non cura e non previene nulla, poi coi virus sarà semplice mantenere in vita la faccenda, i virus circoleranno sempre, ma prima l'immunità di gregge veniva raggiunta senza tracciamento e senza terrorizzare la gente, la gente stava male? a letto, aveva il raffreddore? andava a lavorare o a scuola, ma in quel mondo lì i vaccini chi se li sarebbe fatti? chi non rischiava e non rischia nulla nemmeno oggi?
> A me dà fastidio perché purtroppo ogni volta che tornerà il freddo ci sarà il terrore, tracciamento, quarantene, hanno disabituato la gente a convivere con i virus, hanno vomitato su 100 anni di progresso sociale, ma quanto potrà durare? perché io non sarei disposto a farmi nemmeno un vaccino all'anno, MAI, a maggior ragione se devo prendere di petto un'influenza che per me è raffreddore che non so quando arriverà e magari in estate per essere libero d'inverno, a tutto c'è un limite.
> Volete che la pandemia finisca? non vaccinatevi, è semplice, questo schifo finirà quando smetteranno di voler vaccinare il mondo intero, quando in realtà la pandemia esiste solo in paesi fintamente democratici che hanno attuato delle dittature sanitarie ben consci di aver ormai perso la faccia da tempo, abbiamo dei sistemi immunitari, li abbiamo tutti, lasciassero fargli il loro lavoro, poi chi sarà in pericolo potrà anche vaccinarsi una volta all'anno ma per fare questo non devi venire a chiedere a me il green pass per andare in posta, è imbarazzante.
> La pandemia attuale è innescata, più vaccini più facilità di essere contagiati, più contagiati più gente verrà minacciata e sempre più limitazioni verranno poste in altri ambiti, repeat.


Se dopo due anni di evidenze e sequele di provvedimenti illogici e incoerenti qualcuno ancora non lo ha capito (o non ha voluto capirlo), non succederà mai. Da qui il mio pessimismo sul perdurare di questa inverosimile situazione.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *I dati ISS evidenziano che nella fascia di età 12-39 anni non ci siano stati benefici con la terza dose.*
> 
> Il virologo Broccolo dell'università di Milano commenta così a Quarta Repubblica:
> 
> ...


L'inutilità del booster specie nelle fasce più giovani, ennesima cosa "prevista" da chi usava un minimo la logica. Specie dopo l'insorgere della var omicron. Ma ovviamente i nostri grandi scienziati hanno usato come sempre il classico metodo del "per non saper né leggere né scrivere spariamo un'altra dose di vaccino che male non fa", così de botto senza senso. Classico metodo scientifico ed empirico, come no! "Eh però non potevano sapere..." cit.


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io comunque sono vaccinato con 3 dosi quindi sbagli chiesa qui.
> E stai tranquillo che come in novax terrapiattisti ci sono i nazivax terrapiattisti. 2 facce della stessa medaglia.
> Si è veramente un mondo di mierda perché gente come bassetti e co possono pontificare ********* h24 in tv e ovunque


Lo sapevo che eri vaccinato.
Perciò fa ancor più specie leggere certe affermazioni.
Oltre che di mierda, sto mondo è proprio strano, non c'è che dire...


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Lo sapevo che eri vaccinato.
> Perciò fa ancor più specie leggere certe affermazioni.
> Oltre che di mierda, sto mondo è proprio strano, non c'è che dire...


Certo, se per te è strano ragionare con la propria testa allora si è un mondo davvero strano….


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo, se per te è strano ragionare con la propria testa allora si è un mondo davvero strano….


No, non è strano ragionare con la propria testa, tutt'altro.
È strano essersi fatti le tre dosi della vaccinazione, avere il padre medico specialista ospedaliero e fare certi discorsi da no vax estremo.
Sempre che non siano tutte balle cosmiche, tanto sul web si può scrivere di tutto...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si. Così doveva essere


Già...ma ci fosse stata mezza decisione presa secondo logica. Invece il motto è stato "qui è logico cambiare mille volte idea" per dirla alla Vasco


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il vaccino ha funzionato, ma bisognava chiuderla lì dopo 2 dosi. Così è una farsa


Anche ai neonati vengono fatte tre dosi esavalenti nel primo anno di vita, e la ragione c'è.
Sto ragionamento che la terza dose sia una farsa non ha senso.
La terza somministrazione serve per "fissare" una più efficace memoria immunitaria nel sistema.
In modo tale che, anche quando col tempo gli anticorpi circolanti fisiologicamente diminuiscono, il sistema immune riesce meglio a reagire producendone al momento del bisogno.


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Anche ai neonati vengono fatte tre dosi esavalenti nel primo anno di vita, e la ragione c'è.
> Sto ragionamento che la terza dose sia una farsa non ha senso.
> La terza somministrazione serve per "fissare" una più efficace memoria immunitaria nel sistema.
> In modo tale che, anche quando col tempo gli anticorpi circolanti fisiologicamente diminuiscono, il sistema immune riesce meglio a reagire producendone al momento del bisogno.


sì ma questa è la prima volta nella storia medica che si fanno tre dosi in pochi mesi, come riportato dal professore nel primo post

inoltre l'altro giorno dagli USA è emerso che dopo quattro mesi cali sensibilmente la terza dose, quindi si va all'infinito...


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma questa è la prima volta nella storia medica che si fanno tre dosi in pochi mesi, come riportato dal professore nel primo post
> 
> inoltre l'altro giorno dagli USA è emerso che dopo quattro mesi cali sensibilmente la terza dose, quindi si va all'infinito...


I neonati fanno la prima al terzo mese, la seconda al quinto e la terza di richiamo all'undicesimo.
Quindi tre in otto mesi, con tempistiche abbastanza simili a quelle usate per il Covid.
Inoltre non c'è nessuna quarta dose generalizzata prevista a breve termine, se non in casi particolari in una nicchia di pazienti con problemi di risposta immunitaria.
Non capisco perché si continua a parlare di 4,5,6,7,8 dosi e addirittura "all'infinito" e via dicendo.
Al massimo penso che potrebbe essere effettuato un richiamo annuale prima della stagione fredda, in base all'andamento del virus e della strada che prenderà, che comunque sembra avviata verso un progressivo calo di pericolosità.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> No, non è strano ragionare con la propria testa, tutt'altro.
> È strano essersi fatti le tre dosi della vaccinazione, avere il padre medico specialista ospedaliero e fare certi discorsi da no vax estremo.
> Sempre che non siano tutte balle cosmiche, tanto sul web si può scrivere di tutto...


Io non faccio discorsi da no vax estremo se no ti direi che il vaccino non serve a nulla e non l’ho mai detto. Sto dicendo che ci sono cose, troppe cose non vanno in questa situazione. E ho subito l’imposizione di farmi questo vaccino per poter fare una vita semi-normale. Perché essendo un uomo sano di 34 anni potevo magari rimandare questa corsa al vaccino come se fosse la fonte di eterna giovinezza.
Io non sono il tipo che va su un forum a dire baggianate, non ne ho bisogno come certa gente.
Stai tranquillo che neanche mio padre è così nazi come te ed altri 
Da quanto dici mi confermi sempre di più quello che penso.
Un nazi vax è proprio come quelli che parlano di 5g nel vaccino..fatevi tutte le dosi che volete e state sereni


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Già...ma ci fosse stata mezza decisione presa secondo logica. Invece il motto è stato "qui è logico cambiare mille volte idea" per dirla alla Vasco


Ma ovvio 
Guarda certe risposte qui..roba da rabbrividire


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non faccio discorsi da no vax estremo se no ti direi che il vaccino non serve a nulla e non l’ho mai detto. Sto dicendo che ci sono cose, troppe cose non vanno in questa situazione. E ho subito l’imposizione di farmi questo vaccino per poter fare una vita semi-normale. Perché essendo un uomo sano di 34 anni potevo magari rimandare questa corsa al vaccino come se fosse la fonte di eterna giovinezza.
> Io non sono il tipo che va su un forum a dire baggianate, non ne ho bisogno come certa gente.
> Stai tranquillo che neanche mio padre è così nazi come te ed altri
> Da quanto dici mi confermi sempre di più quello che penso.
> Un nazi vax è proprio come quelli che parlano di 5g nel vaccino..fatevi tutte le dosi che volete e state sereni


Ma infatti ho detto che fai "certi" discorsi da no vax, non tutti i discorsi.
Dovresti stare attento a definire certe persone in un certo modo, con appellativi totalmente fuori luogo.
E te lo dice uno che non è certo di sinistra, tutt'altro.
Ma dare del nazista su un forum pubblico a gente che nemmeno conosci non va bene, proprio per niente.
Anzi, dovresti vergognarti, come minimo.
Non mi interessa la faccina che fa l'occhiolino.
Faresti bene a scusarti.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ho detto che fai "certi" discorsi da no vax, non tutti i discorsi.
> Dovresti stare attento a definire certe persone in un certo modo, con appellativi totalmente fuori luogo.
> E te lo dice uno che non è certo di sinistra, tutt'altro.
> Ma dare del nazista su un forum pubblico a gente che nemmeno conosci non va bene, proprio per niente.
> ...


Scusarmi per cosa?
Gli epiteti che date ai no vax o a quelli che non sono allineati al vostro pensiero vanno bene vero? Nazi vax vuol dire che siete intransigenti, pronti a passare su qualsiasi diritto o dignità altrui. Qui c’è da scusarsi altroché. E credimi che quello che si dovrebbe vergognare, non sono certo IO….


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Scusarmi per cosa?
> Gli epiteti che date ai no vax o a quelli che non sono allineati al vostro pensiero vanno bene vero? Nazi vax vuol dire che siete intransigenti, pronti a passare su qualsiasi diritto o dignità altrui. Qui c’è da scusarsi altroché. E credimi che quello che si dovrebbe vergognare, non sono certo IO….


Trovami un solo post mio dove io abbia offeso qualcuno che non si è vaccinato.
A parte perculare chi crede in panzane assurde, ma questo è un altro discorso, non è questione di vax o no vax.
Per il resto, sei bravo a fare di ogni erba un fascio, ma con me sei fuori dal seminato, e di parecchio anche.
Io ho sempre rispettato tutti, anche chi la pensa diversamente.
Tu invece dai del nazista a chi non conosci.
Complimenti.


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> I neonati fanno la prima al terzo mese, la seconda al quinto e la terza di richiamo all'undicesimo.
> Quindi tre in otto mesi, con tempistiche abbastanza simili a quelle usate per il Covid.
> Inoltre non c'è nessuna quarta dose generalizzata prevista a breve termine, se non in casi particolari in una nicchia di pazienti con problemi di risposta immunitaria.
> Non capisco perché si continua a parlare di 4,5,6,7,8 dosi e addirittura "all'infinito" e via dicendo.
> Al massimo penso che potrebbe essere effettuato un richiamo annuale prima della stagione fredda, in base all'andamento del virus e della strada che prenderà, che comunque sembra avviata verso un progressivo calo di pericolosità.


se dai CDC negli Stati Uniti hanno riportato che dopo quattro mesi si scende a 78% e 66% su ricovero e malattia, poi ovviamente più si va avanti e più cala, è logico che si debba fare la quarta dose
c'è solo da decidere quanti mesi vuoi far passare.
5-6 mesi come per la terza ?
il problerma è che non le fai mai tutte insieme e quindi stai sempre sfasato tra la popolazione tra chi è "carico" e chi si "scarica"


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se dai CDC negli Stati Uniti hanno riportato che dopo quattro mesi si scende a 78% e 66% su malattia grave e contagio, poi ovviamente più si va avanti e più cala, è logico che si debba fare la quarta dose
> c'è solo da decidere quanti mesi vuoi far passare.
> 5-6 mesi come per la terza ?
> il problerma è che non le fai mai tutte insieme e quindi stai sempre sfasato tra la popolazione tra chi è "carico" e chi si "scarica"


Questa domanda dovresti farla ad uno specialista, ammesso esista un virologo di cui fidarsi...
Personalmente credo che il progressivo calo della pericolosità del virus dovrebbe restringere nettamente l'obbligo di ulteriori dosi, relegando tale incombenza ai soggetti fragili.
Poi per il resto io non sono nessuno per sentenziare...


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Sam (17 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Trovami un solo post mio dove io abbia offeso qualcuno che non si è vaccinato.
> *A parte perculare chi crede in panzane assurde, ma questo è un altro discorso, non è questione di vax o no vax.*
> Per il resto, sei bravo a fare di ogni erba un fascio, ma con me sei fuori dal seminato, e di parecchio anche.
> Io ho sempre rispettato tutti, anche chi la pensa diversamente.
> ...


Più che credere alle panzane assurde, semmai non credere agli elefanti che volano o ai pangolini infetti che girano nei mercatini dell’usato a Wuhan.


----------



## Walker (17 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Walker (17 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Più che credere alle panzane assurde, semmai non credere agli elefanti che volano o ai pangolini infetti che girano nei mercatini dell’usato a Wuhan.


Giusto, meglio credere al grafene ed a Bill Gates che ci controlla col 5g.
Benvenuti a Disneyland.


----------



## Sam (17 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Giusto, meglio credere al grafene ed a Bill Gates che ci controlla col 5g.
> Benvenuti a Disneyland.


Hai ragione.
L’elite finanziaria non c’entra niente e la Rockefeller Foundation, i Rotschild e altri sono solo benefattori.
La Banca Mondiale e il Fondo Monetario sono intervenuti solo per calmierare il prezzo delle mascherine.

Proprio Disneyland. Buon giro sul brucomela. Divertiti, mi raccomando.


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Giusto, meglio credere al grafene ed a Bill Gates che ci controlla col 5g.
> Benvenuti a Disneyland.


'Fiocchi' di grafene controllano l'attività del cervello.
notizia riportata da Ansa in tempi non sospetti. non sul sito "noncielodicono.com".
per quanto riguarda lo zio bill , basta guardare i video dove parla. lui parla. non frasi sul sito "noncielodicono.com"
a me sembra che viviate sulle nuvole. o nel metaverso è uguale.


----------



## Mika (17 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *I dati ISS evidenziano che nella fascia di età 12-39 anni non ci siano stati benefici con la terza dose.*
> 
> Il virologo Broccolo dell'università di Milano commenta così a Quarta Repubblica:
> 
> ...


Non si capisce più nulla, ma davvero più nulla.

OFF: @admin capisco la pubblicità e tutto ma ora anche sopra i post che non consentono di leggere oltre a caricare così tanto il sito che diventa lento, è snervante. Si può fare qualcosa, il mio PC è vecchio è il processore va oltre il 75% di CPU occupata quando entro nel forum.


----------



## Walker (17 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> L’elite finanziaria non c’entra niente e la Rockefeller Foundation, i Rotschild e altri sono solo benefattori.
> La Banca Mondiale e il Fondo Monetario sono intervenuti solo per calmierare il prezzo delle mascherine.
> 
> Proprio Disneyland. Buon giro sul brucomela. Divertiti, mi raccomando.


Io sto vivendo serenamente, nonostante tutto.
Per chi vede complotti ovunque non credo sia la stessa cosa.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Walker (17 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Walker (17 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Con tutto ciò che ci avete vomitato addosso nell'ultimo anno? Fossi in lui manco sotto tortura mi scuserri, e anzi, il termine nazivax, sopratutto dopo sta reazione é decisamente appropriato


Ma infatti non ho la minima intenzione di scusarmi…


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Febbraio 2022)

*No copia e incolla.*


----------



## Sam (17 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Dexter (17 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *I dati ISS evidenziano che nella fascia di età 12-39 anni non ci siano stati benefici con la terza dose.*
> 
> Il virologo Broccolo dell'università di Milano commenta così a Quarta Repubblica:
> 
> ...


Penso che chi si sia fatto la terza dose in questa fascia sia stato obbligato per esigenze lavorative. In caso contrario, beh, no comment... Era chiaro fin dall' inizio che sarebbe stato una sola il booster (attenzione, NON i vaccini in generale) in questo range, anche perché Omicron lo ha preso praticamente chiunque sotto i 40. Ormai anche la SCENZIA si sta dividendo a riguardo


----------



## Walker (17 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## sunburn (17 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> poi mi zittisco.
> ognuno, giustamente, è libero di non credere a quello che è vero.


Il regolamento del forum vieta i copia-incolla.
Le regole del buon senso vietano di fare copia-incolla dei post di Sara Cunial.
Sulla violazione delle seconde non ci sono sanzioni, ma per le violazioni della prima…

A ogni modo, hai dimenticato di citare il brevetto più importante, il QU4NT3C4G4T3.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il regolamento del forum vieta i copia-incolla.
> Le regole del buon senso vietano di fare copia-incolla dei post di Sara Cunial.
> Sulla violazione delle seconde non ci sono sanzioni, ma per le violazioni della prima…
> 
> A ogni modo, hai dimenticato di citare il brevetto più importante, il QU4NT3C4G4T3.



Eccolo lì.

Le regole del buon senso impongono di documentarsi prima di avventurarsi in sommarie quanto inopportune sentenze.

Dovresti sapere, anche se la cultura è ahimé opzionale, che il grafene è uno dei materiali del futuro, in quanto dotato di straordinarie proprietà, alcune delle quali decisamente fuori del comune. Non te le elenco e ti lascio come esercizio per casa il capire come mai.

Dovessero un giorno approntare dei dispositivi medici basati sulla nanotecnologia, allora è altamente probabile che il grafene potrebbe essere usato come veicolo per l'introduzione e il processing selettivo di sostanze curanti. Quindi sì, magari per il discorso complottista sui vaccini lasciamo perdere, ma prima di dire che sono cahate io ci andrei molto cauto.

Dio non voglia ti dovesse in un lontano futuro capitare, magari te li ficcano a forza dentro il tuo pistolino, per alleviare i dolori di prostata e riparare qualche tessuto avariato a causa dell'eccessivo utilizzo che ne fai (viste le tue insaziabili capacità amatoriali).

Voglio proprio vedere se reagirai alla solita maniera, dando in escandescenze e abbaiando all'equipè medica con termini tipo "gombloddari" o simili.


----------



## babsodiolinter (18 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *I dati ISS evidenziano che nella fascia di età 12-39 anni non ci siano stati benefici con la terza dose.*
> 
> Il virologo Broccolo dell'università di Milano commenta così a Quarta Repubblica:
> 
> ...


In questo momento stanno più male le persone dopo la terza dose che per covid..
Soprattutto dopo il richiamino con moderna..
E la risposta è sempre la stessa.."eee moderna lo fà"


----------



## sunburn (18 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eccolo lì.
> 
> Le regole del buon senso impongono di documentarsi prima di avventurarsi in sommarie quanto inopportune sentenze.
> 
> ...


Carissimo compagno di sbronze, sai benissimo che una delle tecniche della costruzione delle bufale(sono all’antica e non mi piace usare fake news) è quello di partire da cose reali e metterle insieme in modo decontestualizzato. Tipo come fanno i politici quando ti dicono “abbiamo ridotto il tasso di disoccupazione” omettendo di dire che si è ridotto il numero di persone che cercano lavoro, le quali non vengono conteggiate ai fini del calcolo del tasso di disoccupazione.

Conosco abbastanza bene cosa si sta cercando di fare col grafene in ambito medico(in altri campi non so) e non c’entra nulla con i vaccini attualmente somministrati.

Detto questo, anche se l’ora lo sconsiglierebbe, direi di partire con l’operazione F4MOS3NOSPR1TZIN0.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Febbraio 2022)

Peggio dei bambini dell'asilo.
Chi provoca e chi replica.


----------

